# Hypnotherapy CDS - lost program guide!



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hello everyone







Haven't been on here for years! I was digging about through my CD's and came across Mike's Hypnotherapy CDS for IBS again, and thought I'd have a go at listening to them again...but I can't find the program guide that says what track I listen to on what day. Is there anyway I could get hold of an electronic version so I can do the program properly? Thanks in advance, Clair


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Hi Clair







Great to see you again! Marilyn will probably pop in here to help you out shortly but I just wanted to say Hello and wish you well!


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hiya BQ! lovely to see a friendly face so to speak! How's things with you? I hope all is well?







I'm just off out the door to work but I will try to pop back later for a chat and reminisce over old times!Best wishes to everyone xxx


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Clair - Hey - Great to hear from you again - I sent you a PM with the listening schedule - Take care.


----------

